# Horse race set?



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Any info on this set guys? Looks to be complete and in not too bad condition.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

...and each chassis is 1 horse power!!!! What a unusual set Dave!!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Looks like the horses may pivot back and forth? I can't see the guide pin slot on the track pieces? And it almost looks like there may be 3 sets of rails per track? I'm currently the highest bidder (around $US25) , auction finishes in about 10 hours.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

looks like they race three wide and have a hump track for the "jump". nice find, hope you win that one.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*With this little time left....*



kiwidave said:


> I'm currently the highest bidder (around ) , auction finishes in about 10 hours.


... Looks like it's shaping up to be quite a horse race KD.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Cool, thanks TJ. As goofy as it is I do like it!! Now I'm going to listen to some Metallica(loud) and see if I can't get that tune out of my head??


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Run them without the green cover track. :devil: rr


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Dave You know their no horseing around on the board. lololol:wave: fcb


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Very cool.
I remember an electric boat racing set from the 60s?
Your boats raced in a tub of water on your table top.
They dragged a mast of sorts that picked up current
from the bottom of the tub.
I can't seem to find anything on the Inet about it though.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

I bought one of these years ago....they are actually kind of neat, but gimmicky.

The chassis is HO slot car and the track has a hollow cavity (below the green grass) that the chassis rides in, no real way to wreck, but it reminds me of the old 1/25 AMT turnpike cars a little. It does take some skill to get over the jumps.....you have to hit them just right so you pass through.

They did sell horse individually.....they come individual but complete w/ chassis in a nice cardboard box. I have brown, grey, black, white horse not sure if they make any other color.

The set and individual cars/horse do bring a bit of money, last one I remember on ebay was individual car/horse and sold for like $100.


---------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

that's just weird - I was talking slot cars with an old guy at the hobby shop yesterday, and he asked if I'd ever heard of these horse sets - he had one, and mentioned he didn't want it any more. I only had the barest idea what he was talking about - and hobbytalk comes through again! The info I need, when i need it! Now, where did I put his phone number...

john


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

kiwidave said:


> Looks like the horses may pivot back and forth? I can't see the guide pin slot on the track pieces? And it almost looks like there may be 3 sets of rails per track? I'm currently the highest bidder (around ) , auction finishes in about 10 hours.


Dave,
If you won PM me set comes with 3 cars , & you have 6. Would you trade one?
Thanks SJJ


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

My brother scored one of these a few years ago. Odd and cool.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

I didn't win SJJ but if I see any more I'll give you a shout!


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Dave,
I saw one starting at 144.00. i just want a Chassis.
thanks SJJ


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

Are the chassis the same as the Minic Motorway sets from England? But with a horse on top....


----------

